# Conduit interfering - how remove



## gilamherst (Sep 6, 2010)

I installed or requested to try CONDUIT at Constant Contact about one week ago. Also, 4 SHARE became included. This replaced my HOME PAGE. This terrible object is interfering with my Internet Searches and any Internet actions I attempt to take.

This has been interfering with my E-MAIL sending and receiving.

I cannot remove it from my computer.

I went to Add & Remove and removed it and anything which looked remotely related. I went to my C-Drive and manually removed it there.

This replaced my HOME PAGE where I find NEWS, which I enjoy having access to, with a 4 share and Google Search in place of my home page.

Today, I tried to run RESTORE, setting the date BACK to October 21, then repeated to October 14, long before CONDUIT installed itself on my computer. RESTORE would NOT WORK. Stated I might have a DAMAGED DRIVE.

I contacted CONDUIT and gave them same information, requesting instructions to remove, and got nothing but the usual mindless "we received your request."

CONDUIT COMES UP IN MY BROWSER .

Appreciate any help in removing this terrible object from my NEARLY NEW COMPUTER.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## farnishk (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, I have written a detailed account on how remove Conduit Engine from Windows and Firefox - it should help with other configurations too:

http://thesietch.org/mysietch/keith/2010/12/08/how-to-remove-conduit-engine-search-from-firefox-3-x/

Cheers

Keith


----------

